# Supplementation Advice?



## 15626 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody could give me some advice on how best to take supplements?? I have a combination of IBS-C&D (usually D in the morning and C in the evening), and the supplements that I take are Multivitamins, Calcium, Evening Primrose Oil, Probiotics, and Fibre supplements. If I take too many tablets together, I tend to feel quite sick, so I was just wondering what would be the best way to take them? Maybe some supplements are more effective in the morning and others in the evening? I'd really appreciate any advice!! Thanks


----------

